# Hotshot fogger (wood stove)



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I really can't answer your question but I have a couple of thoughts.
Can you isolate the wood pile with some plastic so your fog treatment is isolated from the rest of the house/basement?
Bugs are one problem, moisture is another. I stacked 8 cords in my basement and almost drowned my house. For a couple months the windows poured condensation, never do that again. Of course my wood was on the green side so if yours is dryer it may not be an issue. 

Carpenter ants also like to hide in chunks of wood, that was exciting.

Bud


----------



## WhiteMike (Jan 8, 2017)

Bud, 
My wood is seasoned and is stacked just a few feet away from a blaze king that runs around the clock so I'm not worried about that. Just moved into an older house that probably should've been fogged in the first place, now with that wood in there im even more ready to do it but don't want to cause a dangerous situation. Also, you've been very helpful on this site thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I saw that done on the Myth Busters show.
They set off the bombs created a spark and it blew the doors and windows out of the fake house they had built.
Here's the directions warning about using near an open flame.
http://www.hotshot.com/products/general-insect-control/indoor-fogger.aspx


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks Joe, I never considered using it and now I don't have to.

Mike, you may want to stay with a standard insect spray intended for indoor use around people. Anything you can do to isolate that area (safely) should reduce the overspray. 

Bud


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Unless I'm mistaken it says right on the fogger can not to use in the presence of an open flame. I'd be leery of using fogger while you have a fire in the stove.

About 30 yrs ago there was a gal in south fla that set off something like 13 bug bombs while her child waited on the front porch. She locked the door and they headed down the walk when the explosion started. Both were knocked to the ground and while they didn't receive any serious injuries - her townhouse wasn't so lucky.


----------

